# Love the nexus 7 thread.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I think its time to start this. Since we have plenty of defect threads.

I love the rubber grip on the back that's my number 1 lol. 
Love everything else! About it.

So what does everybody love about their n7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love everything about this thing!! minor screen lift but I can't bear to part with it while its replaced lol... I'm sure my Gnex is jealous since I have this thing in my hands almost constantly, also with deskSMS and tablet talk apps I don't even really need to use my Gnex as it forwards texts and calls to the N7

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I love everything. Battery Life, Screen, Rubber back, speed, tegra3.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the fact that when it's sitting next to my GNex they look like mamma and baby. Our brother and sister... you get the idea. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how it makes me breakfast in the morning. When I get home, my place is clean and smells fresh. Dinner is always on time. It gives me a foot rub after a long day of work. Oh how much I love my N7. Thanks Google, thanks Asus.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> I love everything. Battery Life, Screen, Rubber back, speed, tegra3.


omg, battery life is ridiculous. I've charged it like 2-3 times, and never even to full. In the last, what, almost two weeks?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> omg, battery life is ridiculous. I've charged it like 2-3 times, and never even to full. In the last, what, almost two weeks?


I've charged it 2-3 times since I got it Thursday (I charge at about 35%) - I also got it on the first day of my weekend (4 10-hour days so 3-day weekends).

Then again, I also did a lot of gaming on it, several hours today and yesterday. Maybe Final Fantasy 3 is a battery hog as it showed CPU total of 2.5 hours and I played it about that much meaning it wasn't idling much.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love battery, tegra 3 (was sceptical but its actually a great chip) love six axis gaming on it. Love everything about it except my slight slight screen lift. Not even to take it back or really really brother me and I keep mine in a case so can't tell at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I just need jeans that would fit it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Now I just need jeans that would fit it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Cargo pants my brotha.  
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Cargo pants my brotha.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


they fit in the pockets of a quite a few pants i own. Fits in most my shorts basketball shorts just jeans are the only issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Cargo pants my brotha.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

No joke my Nexus 7 fits in my shorts. I usually wear Air Jordan shorts and I'm skinny 6 foot tall and it fits fine and I don't wear them all big and huge. And actually if I had to keep it in my pocket all the time it would be comfortable. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Uh!? Yea....that much. Bangalangin' device

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

